# NBA realignment?



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was just looking at the standings, and seriously the way some of the divisions are setup is a head scratcher. For example, why is Portland in the Northwest, when distances wise it is closer to LA then it is to Utah, or why are the Suns in the Pacific division instead of the Southwest?

It is not overly important, but it just kinda of strange when you think about it.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

did you really just ask why Portland is in the Northwest? Portland is the most Northwest city/team in the entire league LOL


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Especially when you consider how many owners are crying poverty out there. 

I don't know how fans of say the Grizzlies follow their team. A lot of late nights.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:sadgreatplains:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

ajax25 said:


> did you really just ask why Portland is in the Northwest? Portland is the most Northwest city/team in the entire league LOL


True but distance wise they are closer to the California teams then they are to the Utah, Denver, OKC etc. 

Also, the "Northwest" as a name for the division doesn't even make sense when you think about it.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

its the most spread out division by far, it made more sense when the Sonics were still around because there were two teams up here but now it doesn't, what else are you going to call it though? they are the most northwest teams in the league. the only team actually in the northwest is Portland. It's too bad they can't put a team somewhere right near the spot where Idaho, Montana, Wyoming all meet and they could all just share a team, those states don't really care about their sports though, they have gotten used to cheering for college teams by now I guess. Montana cracks me up they love their Montana Grizzlies, when they come play football against us (Eastern Washington University) the entire state comes I swear. It was awesome to see us woop their ass this year then watch them all go home crying!


----------

